# DALLAS, TX



## Tykemo (Feb 14, 2014)

ANYONE that knows or is from the Dallas area: Can you please give me the names of some good wood shops that have pen kits, tools etc… I am going to go there for 9 days and appreciate any suggestions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2014)

I moved away ago a few years ago, but both Rockwell and Woodcraft were in the area. I don't remember any of the non-chains.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am sure any search eng. will give you a lot of places.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

There was a Woodcraft in Addison we've gone to a few times but I think it moved. Just google woodworking supplies dallas texas you should get a bunch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2014)

Isn't there a place called a World of Wood or Woodworld? I remember a big vendor from SWAT that I thought was from Dallas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 15, 2014)

WoodWorld Tx is my favorite, but they don't have as much stuff as Rockler or WoodWorld. They are a small independently owned shop though, I like to spend my money with them first. They do have a lot of wood and a lot of pen kits, just not as much equipment and tools. It is on TI Blvd near 75 & 635.
Rockler is in Richardson just a bit north of WoodWorld.
WoodCraft is in Plano at 75 and George Bush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tykemo (Mar 2, 2014)

LoneStar said:


> WoodWorld Tx is my favorite, but they don't have as much stuff as Rockler or WoodWorld. They are a small independently owned shop though, I like to spend my money with them first. They do have a lot of wood and a lot of pen kits, just not as much equipment and tools. It is on TI Blvd near 75 & 635.
> Rockler is in Richardson just a bit north of WoodWorld.
> WoodCraft is in Plano at 75 and George Bush.


I visited WoodWorld and it was pretty neat. It was a little more laid back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 2, 2014)

The next time I'm out that way, I may have to check it out.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dycmark (Mar 12, 2014)

I shop at woodworld TX when ever I am in Richardson. Good guy with decent prices, I had to check and extra bag to take my purchases home last trip.

http://woodworldtx.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

